# Neil Smith's Wild Hog Hunt this weekend



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 7, 2009)

Some guys fom work and my son and i went on an exciting adventure with Neil Smith, we found his advertisment in the GON and decided to give it a go. It made me scream like a little girl and laugh like no other when the hogs would charge us and we would chase the hogs, We started out on some stands early that morning and had no luck so we ventured into a 5 acre pen with wild hawgs running amuck. Had to shoot at movining targets and getting joked about my glorious scream when the ole 200 lb boar charged me and i had to hit him with the butt of the unloaded rifle. He scared the you know what out of me, but it sure was fun. I would do it again in a minute. My son got his first Hog, along with me and 2 other guys. Great getting out and having a near death experience (lol) with your son and your buddies. I attached a couple of pictures to show everone. If you get a chance check out ole Neil. He cleans em and puts them in the cooler for a buck fifty.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounded like ya'll had a hilarious time. Imagine running around in that pen with a drag line around your waist with a corn cob on the end. Maybe another T.K. and Mike type video? Glad ya'll got some meat for the freezer.


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 7, 2009)

You could say that again, Fun as all get out. Thanks


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 7, 2009)

good times.... congrats


----------

